# Wechsel auf 2006.0

## ThamanX

Hi an alle !! 

Nach der freudigen Nachricht bin ich heute auf 2006.0 umgestiegen. 

Meine Frage ?? 

Muss ich jetzt einen bestimmten Befehl ausführen ?? Muss ich auf etwas achten ?? 

Oder muss ich gar nichts machen ?? 

Lg

----------

## deejay

Wie bist du umgestiegen? Hast du dein System neu installiert?

Hast du nur das Profil angepasst? Was hast du vorher gehabt?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ThamanX wrote:*   

> Hi an alle !! 
> 
> Nach der freudigen Nachricht bin ich heute auf 2006.0 umgestiegen. 
> 
> Meine Frage ?? 
> ...

 

?? was meinst du mit umsteigen? Noch nicht verstanden, dass Gentoo praktisch versionslos ist? Schon mal http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml#doc_chap1_sect4 gelesen?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun... Ich nehme an, dass er das gleiche meint, was ich heute gemacht habe  :Wink: 

Einfach den Symlink /etc/make.profile auf das neue Profil setzen...

Nun... Soviel ich weiß, sollte - wenn überhaupt - nur ein

```
source /etc/profile && env-update
```

ausgeführt werden...

Aber soooo viele Änderungen wird das nicht bringen  :Wink: 

Eigentlich gar keine, oder?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Nun... Ich nehme an, dass er das gleiche meint, was ich heute gemacht habe 
> 
> Einfach den Symlink /etc/make.profile auf das neue Profil setzen...
> 
> Nun... Soviel ich weiß, sollte - wenn überhaupt - nur ein
> ...

 

Also bei AMD64 gab es beim Umstieg von 2005.0 auf 2005.1 (Bin mir da mit den Releases nicht mehr ganz sicher) ein extra Upgrade-Guide ... habe es mir aber nie angeschaut, weil ich von Anfang an die neue Version benutzt habe. Aber normalerweise muss nur der Symlink neu gesetzt werden  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tost

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-upgrading.xml

Ist noch nicht aktualisiert aber so wird es doch gemacht.

Anschließend ein emerge -NuDav world und schauen ob sich Use-Flags geändert haben und ggf. re-emergen

tost

----------

## amne

Solange das alte Profil nicht als deprecated markiert wird muss man übrigens nicht umsteigen.

----------

## smg

 *amne wrote:*   

> Solange das alte Profil nicht als deprecated markiert wird muss man übrigens nicht umsteigen.

 

D.h. erst wenn das Profil deprecated ist, bekommt man auch eine message von Portage? 

Bye.

----------

## buthus

hallo,

wo bekomme ich denn das fbsplash-theme her? kann ich das irgendwo runterladen? 

danke!

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Solange das alte Profil nicht als deprecated markiert wird muss man übrigens nicht umsteigen.

 

Danke für die Info, aber hat das "Umsteigen" irgendwelche Nachteile ?

Natürlich heißt es Never touch a running system aber davon mal abgesehen ?

tost

----------

## buthus

kann man dann die "alten" profile ( 2005.0, 2005.1) löschen?

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> kann man dann die "alten" profile ( 2005.0, 2005.1) löschen?

 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber warum nicht ? Wenn du es mit tar sicherst kann doch nichts passieren.

Nur bedenke es sind nur wenige kb und es hat meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich einen Sinn..

tost

----------

## Fauli

 *buthus wrote:*   

> kann man dann die "alten" profile ( 2005.0, 2005.1) löschen?

 

Ja, aber die gelöschten Dateien würden beim nächsten "emerge sync" wieder übertragen.

----------

## amne

 *smg wrote:*   

> D.h. erst wenn das Profil deprecated ist, bekommt man auch eine message von Portage?

 

 *Gentoo Upgrade Guide wrote:*   

> Profile, welche durch neuere überflüssig werden finden sich noch in /usr/portage/profiles neben den aktuellen, aber sie sind als veraltet markiert. Wenn dies geschieht, dann wird eine Datei mit Namen deprecated in das Verzeichnis des Profils gelegt. Die Datei beinhaltet den Namen des Profils auf welches aktualisiert werden sollte. Portage verwendet diese Information um Sie automatisch zu warnen, wenn Sie auf ein neues Profil aktualisieren sollten.

 

Sprich: Ja

 *tost wrote:*   

> Danke für die Info, aber hat das "Umsteigen" irgendwelche Nachteile ?
> 
> Natürlich heißt es Never touch a running system aber davon mal abgesehen ?
> 
> 

 

IMHO ist is ziemlich egal, solange es noch unterstützt ist. Der von tost verlinkte Upgrade-Guide hat eh ein paar Beispiele was sich zwischen diversen Profilen geändert hat.

 *buthus wrote:*   

> kann man dann die "alten" profile ( 2005.0, 2005.1) löschen?

 

Kann man, aber nach dem nächsten emerge sync sind sie wieder da.  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

 *buthus wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> wo bekomme ich denn das fbsplash-theme her? kann ich das irgendwo runterladen? 
> 
> danke!

 

Das hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht  :Wink: 

Die liegen bei der gebooteten Live-CD unter /etc/splash, ich habs mal auf meinen Webspace hochgeladen:

http://www.layr.at/download/livecd-2006.0.tar.gz

----------

## hoschi

Ein paar USEFLAG Aenderungen gibt es schon: UDEV, XML, XML2 usw.

Sollte man ruhig machen, denke ich.

----------

## buthus

 *tuxian wrote:*   

>  *buthus wrote:*   hallo,
> 
> wo bekomme ich denn das fbsplash-theme her? kann ich das irgendwo runterladen? 
> 
> danke! 
> ...

 

hey, super!

danke!

----------

## Ampheus

Du meinst, dass in dem neuen Profil neue standard-Useflags sind? Ich habe das neue Profil eingestellt, aber diese Useflags stehen nicht dabei, wenn ich emerge --info eingebe.

----------

## BlackHell

Ich hab heute versucht, 2006.0 mit minimal-cd auf einem XP1900+ mit A7N8X-X Board zu installieren. Bin streng nach Doku vorgegangen und musste feststellen, dass er eth0 (onboard) nach dem reboot nicht erkannte und das das root Passwort, das ich eingestellt hatte, nicht funktioniert.

Ich bleib bei meinem anderen rechner erstmal auf 2005.1. Bin mal gespannt, wieviele Bugs noch vorhanden sind.

Trotz allem: Gentoo macht super Fortschritte.

----------

## Waldi

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> dass er eth0 (onboard) nach dem reboot nicht erkannte und das das root Passwort, das ich eingestellt hatte, nicht funktioniert.

 

Dass eth0 nicht erkannt wurde, wird wahrscheinlich am Kernel liegen (hast du die entsprechenden Device Drivers aktiviert?). Wenn dein root Passwort Sonderzeichen und/oder öäü enthält, wird es nicht funktionieren, weil bei der 2006.0 minimal CD soweit ich weiß die keymaps nicht korrekt geladen werden.  Also mit Hilfe der CD nochmal das root Passwort auf was einfaches ändern, dann CD raus, Neustart, ins System einloggen und wieder ändern.

----------

## doedel

sicher, dass das modul geladen is? (so gehts mir meistens.....)

----------

## BlackHell

Die Keymaps funktionieren auch bei der Live-CD nicht. Das erkl'rt zumindest, warum mein passwort nicht ging. Sehr schade, das sich dieser Bug eingeschlichen hat.

Beim Kernel muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, hab ich nicht wirklich aufgepasst, weil schon bei der 2005.1 eth0 im Kernel richtig ausgewaehlt war.

Jetzt probiere ich gerade die Grafisch unterstuetzte Installation aus. Ist etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig, koennte aber echte konkurrenz zu anderen Distributionen werden. Waehr doch schoen, wenn wir den gruenen Nuernbergern leute abluchsen koennten *ggg*

EDIT: Egal, was ich mache, egal wie ich partitioniere (10GB gesamt) , wenn ich die stage3 Datei downloaden will, kommt er immer mit der Fehlermeldung das nicht genug Plattenplatz ist.

Gehoert eigentlich in Bugs, ich weiss. Es lohnte sich nur nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## doedel

es kann sein, dass zu wenig ram da ist, vielleicht wird ja im ram das stage archiv abgelegt. bei mir gings auf jeden fall (ich habs erst einmal mit dem installer versucht).

----------

## think4urs11

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Egal, was ich mache, egal wie ich partitioniere (10GB gesamt) , wenn ich die stage3 Datei downloaden will, kommt er immer mit der Fehlermeldung das nicht genug Plattenplatz ist.

 

Ich weiß blöde Frage ... aber du hast schon erst ein cd /mnt/gentoo gemacht und dann den wget, oder?

----------

## BlackHell

Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich wohl fehler beim ersten einstellen gemacht habe. Ich hab dann auch den Konsolenbasierten installer probiert. Dann wieder den grafischen, weil ich einen schreibfehler beim root passwort hatte, und ich dieses nicht mehr rueckgaengig machen konnte.

Der Fehler verschwand erst, als ich neu gestartet habe und gleich im Grafischen Installer die richtigen Einstellungen gemacht habe.

Ich hab 512MB Ram drin und der Fehler trat beim ersten mal beim downloaden, bzw entpacken des stage3 Archives auf. Ob es am mirror lag, weiss ich nicht. leider muss man ja einen angeben und er geht nicht automatisch bei fehlern zu einem anderen.

EDIT: Mit allem von der Live-CD lief es. sollte irgendwas ausm Netz gesaugt werden, brach die Installation ab. Sehr schlecht.

----------

